
Trustless Off-Chain ZK-Proof Verification OrHowWeWon Decentralized Web Hackathon - discovan
https://blog.smartdec.net/trustless-off-chain-zk-proof-verification-or-how-we-won-decentralized-web-hackathon-71f28f60ca7b
======
msbenighted
How did you implement ZK-proofs verification on Fluence? Looks like a
unnecessarily time consuming thing

~~~
discovan
Frankly speaking, I cannot say it is necessety. We were trying to find a way
to utilize the technology for the hacathon so that it will bring value.

And yes, it did consume a lot of time. First we wanted to use ZoKrates to
generate Rust code for Fluence. However, we found out that it does not
generate Rust source code - only bytecode. So, we had to write the code
ourselves, which was pretty complecated since none of us knew Rust) A mentor
from Fluence team helped us a lot. Also, we contunued working on that part
after the hackathon, too.

